# Grain Database



## HaveFun (26/8/18)

Hi,

do we have a grain database similar to

http://www.brewunited.com/grain_database.php
or
https://byo.com/resource/grains/?grain-style=german-grains

cheers
Stefan


----------



## MHB (26/8/18)

God I hope not!
One that would be useful to me would have the potential as a percentage, give the colour in EBC... And would contain all the malts I use (a lot of UK and Australian are missing).
Worth noting that the author of the First link, thanks Beer Smith for the data (right at the end). Good to remember that all the values are "Typical" not batch specific, if you want the right answer you have to go to the COA for any given malt.
The Link to the BYO table is probably a bit more useful (once you convert it to sensible units). For example most Medium Crystal malt will have very similar colour and yield, same applies to Munich, Roasted and base malts, good got getting aa close idea of what a malt is going to bring to the mash.
Mark

Edit
If you want to convert ppg to % Yield
Sugar (Sucrose) yields 100% and in ppg would be 1.046, so if a malt was (say MO from the BYO list) yielding 1.038, the potential of the malt would be 38/46*100 = 82.6%
Have to assume that that is the fine grind dry - assume because they aren't saying.
Colour can be converted by multiplying by 1.97, for the same malt at 3oL*1.97 = 5.91EBC
Which is looks a bit on the high side and is probably the pre-boil colour expect to pick up about 1-1.5 EBC/hour of boiling.
M


----------

